# job seekers benefit ending soon



## gjb (11 Jan 2011)

hi 
my job seekers benefit is ending soon.  I have an offer of a job for a specific time period 2 months.  I would like to know:


 how many weeks I need to work to get job seekers benefit in the future.  I believe it is 13.
is there a minimum number of hours a week I have to work?
 is there a minimum wage i need to earn to get  the correct contribution?
thanks for any help


----------



## Welfarite (13 Jan 2011)

Read the keypost guide


----------

